# Resources > Photography, Video and Technology >  A few updates on cameras and 360 degree imaging

## JasonO

It has been a while since my last posts on photographing collections objects and I have a few updates.

1. Cameras: It looks like the Nikon D800 is quickly becoming a favorite for a versatile (it can do everything from copystand work to shooting at events) and inexpensive ($3000) camera for museum work. Pair it with a top notch lens (like the Nikon 105mm f/2.8G ED-IF AF-S VR) and it rivals the bottom end medium format cameras/backs.

2. 360 degree imaging is also becoming standard in high end museum imaging situations (meaning museums that can afford it) and two companies have come highly recommended, Snap360 and Circleshot. Snap360 makes turntables big enough to shoot furniture and cars!

Jason

----------

